# Chris lilly injection question?



## vonk15 (Jul 15, 2016)

So, i whipped up some of chris lillys'injection for pork butt. I tasted it and it is God awfully salty! Anyone else notice this or is it just that, salty? Don't know if i wanna pump up my pork with so much salt. Just to cover my bases, i used the recipe that you can find anywhere. The quarter cup of salt one. Any reassurance that it's supposed to be so salty would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2016)

Holy Smokes! He put that much Table Salt in 1 1/4 Cup liquid!?!  And guys on other site Swear it is Amazing??? I use that much Table Salt in a GALLON of injectable Brine!. One, Two teaspoons tops, is more than enough Table salt in that amount of liquid for my taste and what I would serve to the public in the restaurant I ran. I would not use that much Salt as a Dry Brine...Award Winning Pit Master, no doubt, but that just seems crazy to me...JJ


----------



## vonk15 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah, i thought that seemed like alot but i was just following the recipe. But yes, it is crazy salty. I'll just remake the batch and cut the salt way down. Thanks chef jimmy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2016)

I saw his recipes too & it makes me wonder if he really uses this stuff.

I doubt if he would give out his comp recipes to his competitors or anyone else.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2016)

I looked at his recipe...   1/4 cup salt for a 16# butt....   I've never seen a 16# butt but maybe he injects 2...  

Soooo, 1/4 cup is about 75 grams, depending on which salt you use... and 16#'s of butt = ~7300 grams....  75 / 7300 = 0.01 x 100 = 1% salt..  That's true only if you inject all the solution...  I generally inject 2% salt in meats....


----------



## jeffinn (Jul 16, 2016)

I've used his injection numerous times and didnt find it to be overly salty.


----------



## vonk15 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks y'all! I just made another batch and put in 1tblsp of salt and it worked for me. Still plenty salty i thougt but not mouth puckering, lol


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2016)

vonk15 said:


> Thanks y'all! I just made another batch and put in 1tblsp of salt and it worked for me. Still plenty salty i thougt but not mouth puckering, lol


The injection liquid will be way salty, BUT not when it's mixed with 16#'s of butt..... 1/4 cup would have been correct...


----------



## relentless1 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have used this many times with great results. I used 1/4 cup Kosher salt (not table salt). The finished butt is not salty at all and very juicy.


----------



## southern swine (Jan 19, 2017)

All Competition Recipes are Salty. I'm a Pro Comp Cook. I tone my stuff down cooking at home.


----------

